
Walking and Talking Behaviors May Help Predict Epidemics and Trends - brahmwg
http://news.psu.edu/story/413617/2016/06/06/research/walking-and-talking-behaviors-may-help-predict-epidemics-and-trends
======
disposeofnick9
Travel patterns mapped before, during and after events helps predict future
spread patterns.

Search-engine queries and pharmacy sale histograms by SKUs, especially with
geolocation metadata, are vital for pandemic and bioterror surveillance.

------
dang
Url changed from [http://phys.org/news/2016-06-behaviors-epidemics-
trends.html](http://phys.org/news/2016-06-behaviors-epidemics-trends.html).

